# Craftsman Manufacturer



## inaworldoflint (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello,
Been a very good site. Helped me a lot. I bought a new used Honda and and am going to give my Craftsman to my daughter and her husband. What I wanted to know was who made my Craftsman. It is a Model #247-886912. I have seen other brands that look the same. Ariens, MTD, Troy-Bult, all the same. At least my model. I don't think Sears will be around much longer to gets parts from, and it needs a lot of parts. Just needed to know who to look up and what models. thanks!!!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Good morning. There are many parts suppliers that carry parts for your "MTD" manufactured Craftsman. Below is the Sears maker list and just one example of an online parts supplier. Use the part number for the item you need and use eBay or any other site to purchase the part for the cheapest price.




Sears manufacturer list-
http://vintagemachinery.org/Craftsman/manufacturers.aspx


Example parts supplier-
https://www.partstree.com/parts/mtd/snow-blowers-snow-throwers/247-886912-31as53tf799-craftsman-snow-thrower-2011-sears/


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You should be able to use your own model number on all the sites. Partstree, searspartsdirect, jackssmallengines, ereplacementparts, MTD, repairclinic all dot coms and also when you get a part number just google it and or ebay or amazon search it for price and availability.

As far as used or what will cross from what machine to another a lot of the parts suppliers list what machines the part fits. Kind of a reverse reference.
.


----------

